# RedRoomAudio SAGA Percussion - Overview VIDEO



## Daniel James (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all,

Check out my live streamed Overview for RedRoomAudio’s SAGA Percussion sample library. Live now on Youtube.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Hey all,
> Check out my live streamed Overview for RedRoomAudio’s SAGA Percussion sample library. Live now on Youtube.



Thank-you for helpful and timely SAGA overview !!

Very cool (_enjoyed the helmet realism_). Just did abbreviated view and will return to full view shortly. I am now considering seriously a Saga purchase, along with Sketchpad and Brushpacks.

Did your background score include any Palette instruments ? ( _Asking after noting HZ Strings 02 on Trk14_ )
Sorry if that is covered, but missed, in my quick-look.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2018)

$149? That's a seriously good price for what you get.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 29, 2018)

Great overview as always Daniel!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Thank-you for helpful and timely SAGA overview !!
> 
> Very cool (_enjoyed the helmet realism_). Just did abbreviated view and will return to full view shortly. I am now considering seriously a Saga purchase, along with Sketchpad and Brushpacks.
> 
> ...



Haha glad you liked the helmet xD

There was no palette in this one but there was some HZS!

-DJ


----------



## fretti (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey Daniel,

Just two quick questions here from me: how much would Saga (in your opinion) add to HZPP?
And would it be possible to mostly or only use Saga for Trailer style pieces without using to much other libraries?

Searching for a nice addition out of one hand to HZPP capable of sounding big yet still organic...

As always great video! Thank you very much for doing those


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 3, 2018)

fretti said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> Just two quick questions here from me: how much would Saga (in your opinion) add to HZPP?
> And would it be possible to mostly or only use Saga for Trailer style pieces without using to much other libraries?
> ...



I actually have it layered with HZP in the video and it works great. The close mics are nice and punchy (and very organic sounding)

I always use the JXL mixes with HZP however and do not own the HZPP... so I don't know if you have access to them (they are the ones I use for trailers because they are huge sounding)

But yes SAGA is big and organic sounding. It has become a part of my percussion section now 

-DJ


----------



## fretti (Jul 3, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I actually have it layered with HZP in the video and it works great. The close mics are nice and punchy (and very organic sounding)
> 
> I always use the JXL mixes with HZP however and do not own the HZPP... so I don't know if you have access to them (they are the ones I use for trailers because they are huge sounding)
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
Just seen it while rescanning the video (not used to the old blueish interface of HZP as HZPP is now blood red). 
HZPP luckily still has the JXL (and other artist-) mixes included, but seeing what you did by layering them makes it really hard to resist SAGA

Thanks again, always appreciate your insights and opinions

-FC


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 3, 2018)

I recently picked up all of the Palette series and was on the fence about Saga until I watched DJ's walkthrough. I was sold on it just based on the way you can control the mic mix , modwheel control for rolls (also end the rolls with a hit) and the ability to make it punch more or sit back in the mix. Saga is set up for efficient use and the sound quality is very good. I have several percussion libraries and this one will be getting a lot of use. Also , if any of you are looking into Red Room Audio's Palette series , they are all great libraries for general use , sketching and layering. The FX pack is a steal for all the sounds you get and the with the fx builder you can make some crazy sounds. The other packs are great additions to your arsenal and a perfect starting point for beginners as well. Red Room Audio is surely a developer to keep an eye on. If you're thinking about getting Saga and or you need a percussion library workhorse , I would give it serious consideration. Thanks for the walkthrough Daniel , it was a fun one .


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 3, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> I recently picked up all of the Palette series and was on the fence about Saga until I watched DJ's walkthrough. I was sold on it just based on the way you can control the mic mix , modwheel control for rolls (also end the rolls with a hit) and the ability to make it punch more or sit back in the mix. Thanks for the walkthrough Daniel , it was a fun one .



Very close to choosing total RRA libs and Saga looks a solid addition, YET …. main percussion here is LADD and wondering how well Saga is likely to 'enhance' and layer?


----------

